
Kiwi IRC gets sponsored by PrivateInternetAccess - prawnsalad
https://kiwiirc.com/blog/Kiwi_IRC_gets_sponsored_by_PrivateInternetAccess
======
mattl
This is good to see, PIA has been sponsoring lots of good things lately.

